# Female Necrons



## El Thorax

I no this sounds wierd but i am on Deviant Art, and i looked up necrons and I found 2 pictures, both of female necrons. One was more of an Upgraded necron lord, the other a more now looking necron. I tht it a bit wierd, then i thought of posting it here, then i thought that necrons are metal skeletons.
I suppose that they might UPGRADE NECRONS, to be sort of like phariahs(but better-not tht any thing wrong with em) So If u have any ideas about this topic please posted
PS: I am not trying to be offensive or rasest i am jsut asking...


----------



## shaantitus

Any chance of a link to the pics?


----------



## solkan

Were they these two by any chance? 



















The less "articulated" version seems okay to me, aside from anything cute or chibi being utterly and completely not GrimDark.


----------



## Winterous

Necron Lords are the only Necrons who can actually change their form, so it is perfectly acceptable to have a sort of 'Cleopatra' Lord, who has changed their body to look female, as that is one of the things they valued most in life.

One of the pictures you saw was probably one of the C'tan Lords, Lords who have changed their body to appear as one of the C'tan, and the Outsider was drawn as a female.


----------



## El Thorax

*Here are the pics*

here is my fav of the 2:
http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Outsider-111271630
and the other 
http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/Necron-quot-Lordess-quot-109135696
There are other ones that I like they are just necron lords:
http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/Necron-quot-Lordess-quot-109135696
http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Deceiver-110496799
http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Nightbringer-110467483
They are heaps cool-based on the C'Tan.
Thxs for the help


----------



## Winterous

El Thorax said:


> here is my fav of the 2:
> http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Outsider-111271630
> and the other
> http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/Necron-quot-Lordess-quot-109135696
> There are other ones that I like they are just necron lords:
> http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/Necron-quot-Lordess-quot-109135696
> http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Deceiver-110496799
> http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Nightbringer-110467483
> They are heaps cool-based on the C'Tan.
> Thxs for the help


You forgot this one.
http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Void-Dragon-110758766


----------



## morfangdakka

I found these on a CGI website that I thought would make a cool Necorn lord or C'tan.
*WARNING FEMALE BREAST PICTURED BELOW*


----------



## Winterous

morfangdakka said:


> I found these on a CGI website that I thought would make a cool Necorn lord or C'tan.


That is damn cool, me likes.
Reminds me of Kerrigan, queen of blades.


----------



## projectda

speaking of females of any race. im working on trying to make female tau heads to use. though if anyone make a female necron lord id like to see it.


----------



## solkan

The problem with those C'tan pictures is that the C'tan aren't Necron, and from the fluff wouldn't both to use mere technology to fight. So the shell depicted in the CGI images seems reasonable, but the red Void Dragon image just looks silly. :dunno:

On the other hand, the difference between a male skeleton and a female skeleton is primarily in the hips and the rib cage. So it's the Pariahs and Flayed Ones which would have the more noticeable soft tissue additions, right?

Such silly people, putting breasts on Space Skeletons. :nono:


----------



## Winterous

solkan said:


> The problem with those C'tan pictures is that the C'tan aren't Necron, and from the fluff wouldn't both to use mere technology to fight. So the shell depicted in the CGI images seems reasonable, but the red Void Dragon image just looks silly. :dunno:
> 
> On the other hand, the difference between a male skeleton and a female skeleton is primarily in the hips and the rib cage. So it's the Pariahs and Flayed Ones which would have the more noticeable soft tissue additions, right?
> 
> Such silly people, putting breasts on Space Skeletons. :nono:


Those aren't supposed to BE the C'tan, I'll explain, I've talked to the guy who did them.


The Lords are able to modify their body as they wish, as a gift from the C'tan for their status.
In DOW2, when the Necrons come around in it, people are going "But wait, what will they have for Commanders?"

Some have said "Bronze silver and gold." or something, some have said "Destroyer Lord, Immortal Lord, and some other crap idea Lord!"
This guy rejected both of those ideas because the first is terrible, and the second is boring.

He thought "Hey, wouldn't it be cool if, instead of getting the C'tan as a mega unit, you had Lords which had changed themselves to mimic the C'tan?"
Those are his designs for those DOW2 commanders, they would have abilities and such which are appropriate for their linked C'tan.

The Void Dragon one is so different though, it deserves its own explanation.
The Void Dragon is unknown, there's no art of him, there's no descriptions (other than he's powerful and such), there's only speculation.
Seeing as he's widely thought to BE the Omnissiah, the logical assumption is that he has some sort of power over technology.
With this in mind, what better way to represent his mastery and control of technology than to make him a hulking behemoth of various gadgets?


----------



## El Thorax

You are right, but if a necron is made of living metal, then i am pretty sure it could look like anything it wantes to, Question: I am right???(answer)
And they arnt Space skeletons, bah, thses were once living...things, they became necrons. I dont think though that the pictures above have any relevance to necrons, would i be correct??
I am going to start working on a female necrons lord-made out of living metal, and use it when new codex comes out, Next year. For those who dont know which picture here is the link: http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Outsider-111271630
I have already started to think on it. Some warrior parts, and ALOT of moddelling putty, me think. It might take me awile be it would be worth it.(thats me opinion)


----------



## El Thorax

Side tracking for a bit, did you say DOW2, as in DAWN OF WAR 2???
Because their is a new version(chaos rising) coming out, so what your saying is their a exp. for the necrons????
(PS: JUST ANSWER THIS QUAETION THEN GET BACK ON TOPIC, PLEASE)


----------



## Winterous

El Thorax said:


> You are right, but if a necron is made of living metal, then i am pretty sure it could look like anything it wantes to, Question: I am right???(answer)
> And they arnt Space skeletons, bah, thses were once living...things, they became necrons. I dont think though that the pictures above have any relevance to necrons, would i be correct??
> I am going to start working on a female necrons lord-made out of living metal, and use it when new codex comes out, Next year. For those who dont know which picture here is the link: http://gannadene.deviantart.com/art/C-Tan-Lords-Outsider-111271630
> I have already started to think on it. Some warrior parts, and ALOT of moddelling putty, me think. It might take me awile be it would be worth it.(thats me opinion)


Only the Lords actually have the presence of mind required for individual thought, all the other Necrons are just mindless drones, basically.
That's why they can change themselves, because they can THINK about it.



El Thorax said:


> Side tracking for a bit, did you say DOW2, as in DAWN OF WAR 2???
> Because their is a new version(chaos rising) coming out, so what your saying is their a exp. for the necrons????
> (PS: JUST ANSWER THIS QUAETION THEN GET BACK ON TOPIC, PLEASE)


And no, not in this update.
I merely meant that it's extremely likely they WILL be put into the game at some point.


----------



## Gul Torgo

If Necrons do not have dicks why should we expect them to have female sex organs?


----------



## El Thorax

oh right got ya, and We arnt talking about female sex organs mate.
NL are LIVING METAL THEY CAN CHANGE THEIR SHAPE/APPEARANCE.


----------



## projectda

the form of the void dragon, or dragon of mars( admech fan), is said to be a silver wurm like. ive always thought of him as a long chinese dragon with no arms. i was planing on making a model for apoc even though i dont play necron. 
i was going to buy some flexible tube that has metal wrapped around it. make plasticard segments that went around the body, octagon shaped. with blades pointing down the body on the the back of the body.
its was going to be 3-3.5ft of tube, and maximum height of 1ft. maybe 7-8in base.


----------



## Varakir

El Thorax said:


> I no this sounds wierd but i am on Deviant Art, and i looked up necrons and I found 2 pictures, both of female necrons.


Your lucky you just got females, usually when i search for anything on deviantart i get anthropomorphic animals f***king each other.

The pics are pretty cool, and should make a cool project. Don't forget to start a log!


----------



## NerdyOgre254

The female necron is Lolicron. It's from 4chan.
problem solved!


----------



## projectda

NerdyOgre254 said:


> The female necron is Lolicron. It's from 4chan.
> problem solved!


you just made my day


----------



## El Thorax

I will start a log when I have finished planning, thx for the idea


----------



## El Thorax

so far Ive got the idea, soem warrior parts, and alot of putty, now all I need is to go and buy some warriors...and putty


----------



## Winterous

El Thorax said:


> so far Ive got the idea, soem warrior parts, and alot of putty, now all I need is to go and buy some warriors...and putty


If you actually plan on making them look like that Outsider concept, then you'll need to 'flesh' them out.
You can't have a skeleton with boobs, it doesn't work.

Having hair would work too, like a cloak draped from their head, not actual hair.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Lol. I <3 '4chan. 

But on a side note, that void dragon model sounded hellacool, makes me want to do an admech army with a mini version as a standin for some bid ass tank.


----------



## El Thorax

Winterous-if the lord is made of living metal then it should be able to take any shape it wants, wouldnt it???
(Also I have been thinking and looked up GW Fantasy list-tomb skeleton.
They have a Queen and she has armour shapped like boobs, so would this work, for this model/convertion???)


----------



## El Thorax

PS: what do you mean 'flesh' them out????


----------



## o muddy o

none of the "necrons" i saw most and basicly all of em were just robots not necrons.....


----------



## Winterous

El Thorax said:


> Winterous-if the lord is made of living metal then it should be able to take any shape it wants, wouldnt it???
> (Also I have been thinking and looked up GW Fantasy list-tomb skeleton.
> They have a Queen and she has armour shapped like boobs, so would this work, for this model/convertion???)


What I mean by it just won't work is, it'll look ridiculous if you just have a Necron with boobs and stuff.



El Thorax said:


> PS: what do you mean 'flesh' them out????


Make them look more like Pariahs, a solid body rather than a functional skeleton.


Ultimately I think you could be a little more creative and classy about them being feminine than just boobs.
Hair, style, the shape of their body, fancy head dresses, make them look like an Egyptian queen.
Hell, even going so far as to do a sort of makeup, with those big pointy black eyes, that would make them stand out!


----------



## El Thorax

Hmm, those are some very good ideas. Back to the drawing board
Thanks for the ideas, keep em coming


----------



## projectda

Col. Schafer said:


> Lol. I <3 '4chan.
> 
> But on a side note, that void dragon model sounded hellacool, makes me want to do an admech army with a mini version as a standin for some bid ass tank.


lol. im going to make a character datasheet for apoc that has liquid metal hands like Ferrus Manus had. outside of apoc hell be a normal hq. the body is going to me a grey knight termmy. ill look into making the dragon model. i may have a friend model it out of clay. hes good.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse

i like the idea of female Necrons, only because it would look cool as a model.

how's this for a start:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat50009&prodId=prod1020008

at least i think she would make a good Necron Lord, and may give a subtle impression that that she's a Queen to the regular Necron drones.


----------



## El Thorax

I am currently doing some sketches on the pc(tryed to upload, didnt work), I have decided to add the two original pictures(that I started this topic about), and I have a very good image in my head, and the sketch would be even better(if I was REALLY good).
I think I am Going to make a few more adjustsments:
Not abdomen part(like normal necron), just ribcgae and a bit
Staff of light in one hand) other with talon possed ready to strike.
Cloth hanging between the legs and around the pelvis area.
Some added features above and bellow eyes(like egyption make-up)
Thats all of the adjustments I can think of, If you have any more suggestions please post.


----------



## ristar2

Hey, i play necrons and (due to the fact everyone i know says necrons have no customization) i have quite a few wierd minis, including several female warriors, a female lord, and 3 female destroyers. (and my low rida heavy destroyer.)


----------



## morfangdakka

So why not create your own thread in the modeling and painting section instead of digging up a thread that is a year old? 

They sound like they would be good to see.


----------



## Deathscythe4722

What is this i dont even....

Well i suppose it stands to reason it would be a Necron to resurrect a year-old thread.


----------



## gally912

Deathscythe4722 said:


> What is this i dont even....
> 
> Well i suppose it stands to reason it would be a Necron to resurrect a year-old thread.


I lol'd. 


Having never seen this High Quality Thread before, I'd just like to say:

Female Necrons have to be one of the worst nerd-virgin ideas ever. Ever.


Oh, and: actual model pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Iron Angel

Not necessarily. If you play a very fluff-based army, you may have a female character. Its not inconceivable. If, however, you _don't_ play a fluffy army, and instead just want skeletons with boobs, perhaps psychiatric help should be on your agenda...


----------



## LukeValantine

Actually making female necrons wouldn't be incredibly hard just extend or warm then bend out the hip bone, Reduce the shoulder and lessen the chin. Personally it stands to logic that a female necron would be and should be possible fluff wise (They wouldn't bother making special forms for anyone below a noble thought).


----------



## the-ad-man

please, do make female necrons. but no boobs, boobs are NOT part of the ribcage. they are all fleshy and jiggly and awesome, not bone, or metal bone... ¬.¬


----------



## Serpion5

The necrontyr were a patriarchal society. Everyone who was in authority was male. Everyone who was a warrior was male. You can tell by reading the lore. Never once is their mention of a female necrontyr in any position of authority. 

Hence: 

Necron Phaerons, Lords = Male.

Necron Immortals, Lychguard = Male. 

Necron Crypteks, Triarch Praetorians = Male.


I can think MAYBE a female cryptek would be plausible, but that would be about it. If you were going to do a female lord you would have to justify why she was in charge and not a male, and she would likely draw a lot of ire from others in power. 

Assuming of course, that any of them even consider gender to be relevant anymore. :dunno: 


Also, Iron Angel, it helps to pay attention to dates on threads and post yea?


----------



## LukeValantine

Serpion5 said:


> The necrontyr were a patriarchal society. Everyone who was in authority was male. Everyone who was a warrior was male. You can tell by reading the lore. Never once is their mention of a female necrontyr in any position of authority.
> 
> Hence:
> 
> Necron Phaerons, Lords = Male.
> 
> Necron Immortals, Lychguard = Male.
> 
> Necron Crypteks, Triarch Praetorians = Male.
> 
> 
> I can think MAYBE a female cryptek would be plausible, but that would be about it. If you were going to do a female lord you would have to justify why she was in charge and not a male, and she would likely draw a lot of ire from others in power.
> 
> Assuming of course, that any of them even consider gender to be relevant anymore. :dunno:
> 
> 
> Also, Iron Angel, it helps to pay attention to dates on threads and post yea?


I see what your saying, but its not impossible to see some rare cases of female leadership in even the most patriarchal societies, most often in history these either come about when a female is instituted as a ruler when no male son is available, after all better to be under the blood of the true leadership caste then some degenerate noble. Other possible cases would involve planned political murder so a ambitious female of a noble house could ascend the throne.

However even having read the new codex vary little fine detail is given about the necron society. For all we know the females looked identical to the males (Not every race on earth shows sexual dimorphism, so it is possible that necrons we think are male are in fact female.) 

It should also be taken into account that many codexs don't mention females at all in their ranks, but logically at least 30-50% of most races that reproduce sexually would be female. So maybe its just another case where GW doesn't mention females for what ever reason.

Mind you realistically a female necron construct would be hard to differentiate to begin with. Still its a cool idea that is far more justifiable then the all to famous female marine projects.


----------



## bitsandkits

morfangdakka said:


> I found these on a CGI website that I thought would make a cool Necorn lord or C'tan.
> *WARNING FEMALE BREAST PICTURED BELOW*


thankyou for the warning i almost missed them


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

I definitely liked this picture:
Necron Lady

While I'm not up to spec with necron lore, a 'cleopathra' style lord would be a cool conversion project methinks.


----------



## Iron Angel

Serpion5 said:


> The necrontyr were a patriarchal society. Everyone who was in authority was male. Everyone who was a warrior was male. You can tell by reading the lore. Never once is their mention of a female necrontyr in any position of authority.
> 
> Hence:
> 
> Necron Phaerons, Lords = Male.
> 
> Necron Immortals, Lychguard = Male.
> 
> Necron Crypteks, Triarch Praetorians = Male.
> 
> 
> I can think MAYBE a female cryptek would be plausible, but that would be about it. If you were going to do a female lord you would have to justify why she was in charge and not a male, and she would likely draw a lot of ire from others in power.
> 
> Assuming of course, that any of them even consider gender to be relevant anymore. :dunno:
> 
> 
> Also, Iron Angel, it helps to pay attention to dates on threads and post yea?


Which, by the way, completely fucks up my story. LINASH-KET, Crimson Brigade Overseer and Security Commander of the Ascendant, and a rightly feared warrior with a well-fleshed backstory. All of this is flushed by Matt Ward.

And you were wondering what I was tearing my hair out about.


----------



## Durandal

Female =/= bewbs and a slimmer waist/wider hips. The creepy stylized anime figure is just dumb, and theres no reason to assume an alien race's females would have the same body structure as human females. Furthermore, necrons have no need for reproductive capabilities anymore, and so their robot form would probably be optimized for fighting as opposed to any kind of sexual attractiveness or child bearing advantages a female physique gives them.

I dont know anything about the actual necron society's organization, so cant speak on that.


----------



## Serpion5

Iron Angel said:


> Which, by the way, completely fucks up my story. LINASH-KET, Crimson Brigade Overseer and Security Commander of the Ascendant, and a rightly feared warrior with a well-fleshed backstory. All of this is flushed by Matt Ward.
> 
> And you were wondering what I was tearing my hair out about.


There are exceptions to every rule IA. It is not unfeasible that your "Dynasty" was a deviation from the norm. My story suffered heavily as well. When I return to it I will have a completely new direction to take, but I refuse to let what I have written be invalidated by this,no matter how inconvenient. 

It is a peril we take when we write fanfics. Things are liable to change, and we must accept this from the beginning.


----------



## MidnightSun

Man has a point.

'Sisters of Battle fight against a regiment of renegade Guardsmen; stalemate until the renegades summon up hordes of Khorne's legions. The Sororitas call for the help of the Ordo Malleus ensues, and a desperate last stand ensues as the Grey Knights churn through warpspace in an attempt to reach the embattled Sisters.'

'Sisters of Battle get completely raped by renegade Guardsmen and a legion of Skarbrands led by Chuck Norris except he has a fu manchu in the 41st millenium. In order to get rid of this abomination, the Grey Knights stroll in, giving Chuck a hearty pat on the back, and butcher the remaining Sisters so they can summon up Draigo to kick daemonic ass.'

Times change.

Midnight


----------



## Iron Angel

Don't forget the part where the Tyranids team up with the Grey Knights and lead a daring assault on the Eye of Terror.


----------



## darklove

Who says there have to be any female Necrons? Why do Necrons or the Necrontyr have to share a reproduction method that is common on Earth?

It is a big assumption to say there are or have ever been any Necron females; there is no evidence for it at all.


----------



## Deneris

I'm of the mind there COULD be Necron "Ladies" (Feminine version of "Lord"), as to assume the Necrons were hermaphrodytes just seems... wrong. Granted, the bulk of female Necrontyr would have been of the lower castes, and simply converted into bog-standard Warrior units. Of course, we then have to wonder how much the Necrons are actually "Space Egyptians"- The Tomb Kings only have one "female" Lord, yet I'm SURE there were probably thousands of female royalty "preserved" with mummification. Why can't we assume that if indeed the Necrontyr had "females", that high-ranking ones would be similarly "preserved" in the better grade Necron bodies? Perhaps the "male" Lords are simply more agressive, and have been encountered by the various races of the universe, while the "female" Lords are simply biding their time and waiting...


----------



## Iron Angel

An interesting theory. Or perhaps only the most famous lords made it into the codex. You have to remember, the Necrontyr empire spanned the entire galaxy. I'm pretty sure there are more than five or six lords aiming for the throne.


----------



## Winterous

darklove said:


> Who says there have to be any female Necrons? Why do Necrons or the Necrontyr have to share a reproduction method that is common on Earth?
> 
> It is a big assumption to say there are or have ever been any Necron females; there is no evidence for it at all.


My understanding is that the Necrontyr were biologically similar to the Eldar, as in human-like, but obviously not TOO similar; I could be completely wrong, it's just the impression I got.


----------



## Serpion5

Supposedly a cryptek in one of the Sisters novels commented on how biologically similar humans were to the necrontyr form. 

It makes sense that females existed, which means we must draw the logical conclusion as to what became of them. 

Forgotten and condemned to being soulless necron warriors seems the most likely explanation given the structure of their society. The odd "female" necron could still exist in some minor position of "importance" here or there, but I maintain that gender is largely irrelevant to the necrons at this stage and their current mindset reflects that well enough.


----------



## Silens

Just saying...


----------



## LukeValantine

I say if someone can pull off the model in a reasonable way then go ahead. Also as a hobbyist I support any ambitious conversion project.


----------



## Iron Angel

Silens said:


> Just saying...


Hot.



LukeValantine said:


> I say if someone can pull off the model in a reasonable way then go ahead. Also as a hobbyist I support any ambitious conversion project.


----------



## LukeValantine

Breasts kinda ruined it, nice to see peaple are trying though.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Who's to say there aren't female necrons? They probably just look the same as the male ones.


----------



## Barnster

Necrontyr had both male and females but necrons do not

Robotic necrons are neither male or females, Necrons remove gender and simply add them to masses of warriors

We know little about necrontyr society but it is unlikley that they had female immortals, or lychguard

Equally there is no reason to suggest that leaders were female, their royal progression may have been solely male. The important issue though is how much personality is left in the necron, their may be a couple of higher levels crons who were female and such as queens or princess but they would only be given a generic lord body not a specific dody for females


----------



## Deneris

Barnster said:


> Necrontyr had both male and females but necrons do not
> 
> Robotic necrons are neither male or females, Necrons remove gender and simply add them to masses of warriors
> 
> We know little about necrontyr society but it is unlikley that they had female immortals, or lychguard
> 
> Equally there is no reason to suggest that leaders were female, their royal progression may have been solely male. The important issue though is how much personality is left in the necron, their may be a couple of higher levels crons who were female and such as queens or princess but they would only be given a generic lord body not a specific dody for females


I can't speak for other Necron players, but I like the idea of "female" crypteks/lords as it adds a bit of color to the Overlord's Court; Who's to say a powerful Queen wouldn't want to spend eternity at her Lord's side in a suitably "killy" robot body? As the Lords seem to decorate themselves, I imagine it's only reasonable the "ladies"/Queens would similarly "adjust" the basic Lord body to something more appealing to them...


----------



## Creon

I think if you want to model "female" cron bodies, no one would gainsay you, unlike female Marine bodies. I would agree I doubt the "masses" were given separate male/female configurations, but the "elites" might.

Given the Egyptian "theme" of the 'crons, you can consider Nefertiri/Nefertiti, Cleopatra, Hatshepshut etc. who are female Pharaohs. I think that "fluff-transfer" could easily explain Female Overlords etc. Whether lychguard, deathmarks, or Immortals could be "fluffily" female, perhaps, perhaps not. And what makes a Tomb World not get hit by cortex damage, and start putting out "female" bodies for it's troops, since the "male" pattern got erased, but the "female", being in offline storage, survived.


----------



## Iron Angel

Deneris said:


> I can't speak for other Necron players, but I like the idea of "female" crypteks/lords as it adds a bit of color to the Overlord's Court; Who's to say a powerful Queen wouldn't want to spend eternity at her Lord's side in a suitably "killy" robot body? As the Lords seem to decorate themselves, I imagine it's only reasonable the "ladies"/Queens would similarly "adjust" the basic Lord body to something more appealing to them...


This is the logic behind most of the attempts at modeling them, and it makes sense. The higher in the echelons you go, the higher quality the bodies, and the better the biotransferrence methods, meaning more sapience afterwards. Thus a queen or lady, especially considering many necrons' desire to return to organic form, might decorate themselves in accordance with their previous body, or just to identify themselves uniquely as high-level nobles are wont to do.


----------

